# Just got my first handgun... FNX-9. Accessories? Anyone conceal carry FNP or FNX?



## zamardii12 (Oct 1, 2011)

1st Post! 

Beautiful gun. For the price, and for everything I was looking for this gun was the perfect fit for me. However, I recently completed my concealed carry school and got my certificate so I am going to register to get my CCP. I wanted to know if anyone conceal carries their fnx-9 or fnp-9 because I am looking for a good holster for it. I was thinking of getting a shoulder holster because I think a IWB holster would stick out of my pants too much when bending over and the gun isn't exactly small either so I think a shoulder would be best. I just wanted to know if anyone has any solutions for concealed carry with either the the FNX-9 or the FNP-9. Also, I heard that most holsters for the FNP-9 will fir the FNX-9; is that true?

Also, does anyone have any accessory suggestions for the FNX? Thanks. 

Thanks!


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Welcome to the FNH family. For LOTS of info and more nice people, come join us over on FN PS90 FN SCAR FN FS2000 FN FiveseveN 5.7x28mm FNP :: FN Forum.NET.

I, too, have an FNX-9; great firearm. It is sometimes picky, at first, about the ammo. The springs are pretty stout, so avoid shooting underpowered loads during the break-in period. Many people just lock the slide back for about a week in order to hasten the break-in.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Most of the XD/XDM holsters seem to work for the FNX-9. I have an FNX-9, but cannot shoot it as accurately as my Cz 75. I think it has to do with the grip. Everything else I like about the gun. I did have a FTE problem and it had to go back for a new extractor, but has been good since then.

Also may want to consider going to a gun show and getting one of those custom holsters made out of lightweight kydex or airplane plastic. I have had great luck with 
Next Holster. I like the Guardian and Wild Bills Fusion Paddle. Just contact them and tell them what gun you have and they will make a holster for you. The Guardian can be worn IWB or OWB.


----------



## reillytk (Oct 11, 2011)

Check with US Galco, they have a really nice leather holster for concealed carry for the FNX 9


----------



## Jessica831 (Nov 8, 2011)

I can make you one.


----------



## Billcamera (Dec 10, 2011)

Jessica831 said:


> I can make you one.


 what material do youmuse and price?


----------

